# Filter for Drip Irrigation



## Zeez (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello,

I have a total of 8 zones, all of which are drip. I know that having a filter is necessary to get the most out of my system and maximize its life.

I have seen a lot of valves that have a filter and reducer after them, but my question is can I just have one larger filter right after my back flow instead?

If so, do I need to worry about any sort of pressure loss, or is it minimal?

Just seems a lot cheaper, and easier to clean one filter as opposed to 8 separate ones.

Can anyone recommend a good filter?

Thanks in advance for your help! Cheers


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I believe the best practice is to filter at the valve, but since you have uniform applications through 8 zones I suppose you could filter at the backflow. Pressure loss should not be significant. Most of the big 3 filters on sprinklerwarehouse.com are going to be good options for you.


----------



## Zeez (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks!!


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

There should already be a strainer in your system preceding the backflow/double check. I'm not suggesting that is necessarily sufficient just highlighting that you'll want to make sure that any finer filtering is done after the strainer.

May look like this
https://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=7754


----------



## Zeez (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes I see the strainer! Didn't realize what that was and that it was even a separate part really, as I had a plumber come out and install the back flow. Thanks for pointing that out! 
It would definitely be after that, and after the Rachio Flow Meter I installed right after the back flow. Cheers!

So Is it ok to have constant pressure on these filters?


----------

